# AC leak



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

The pressure there is anywhere 150 lbs to 350 lbs when running so no Teflon. Just put a better clamp on it and retest. If it still leaks, the remove hose, cut bad end off, reinstall hose. Vacuum and recharge. Retest.:vs_cool:


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Brainbucket said:


> The pressure there is anywhere 150 lbs to 350 lbs when running so no Teflon. Just put a better clamp on it and retest. If it still leaks, the remove hose, cut bad end off, reinstall hose. Vacuum and recharge. Retest.:vs_cool:


Good plan, Brain. Not sure if you can tell, but the hose/connection to the condenser is at the bottom of it. I will do this probably this weekend, meanwhile, have to drive a hot car home. Not that bad in Feb.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

I would suggest a decent coat of Nylog on the barb fitting before sliding on the cut back hose . The Nylog will add a little more sealing ability which may be enough to fix your situation .


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow, cool. now, to find that nylog...........


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

OK, decided to have a hose shop redo the whole line, as the barb surfaces were a bit corroded and slight sanding with 220 grit still did not make it like new. No more barbs!!

Connected it all up and charged, and now I got cold ac again. We'll see how long it lasts, hopefully, should last a while.


----------

